# Mounting a Minn Kota Terrova on my skiff



## Clubhunter (Jan 22, 2019)

I have a question for anyone who has mounted the trolling motor or quick detach puck to the skiff with SeaDek already installed. Should this area be cut away or can you mount it on top of the SeaDek? Just wondering if mounting on top it would help quiet the noise of the electric or would it be more secure mounted direct to the fiberglass?
Thoughts and opinions much appreciated!


----------



## MAK (Dec 15, 2017)

You can mount the puck on top of the seadeck but you can’t tighten the bolts very much. If you torque the bolts down too tight it compresses the foam so that the block sits slightly below the surrounding surface. Then when you try to mount the actual motor, you can’t get it pushed down far enough so that the holes align so that the locking pins can be pushed through to hold the two parts together…


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

I would cut it out and add a starboard spacer the same thickness as the surrounding SeaDek.


----------



## Clubhunter (Jan 22, 2019)

MAK said:


> You can mount the puck on top of the seadeck but you can’t tighten the bolts very much. If you torque the bolts down too tight it compresses the foam so that the block sits slightly below the surrounding surface. Then when you try to mount the actual motor, you can’t get it pushed down far enough so that the holes align so that the locking pins can be pushed through to hold the two parts together…


That’s what I was thinking would happen.


----------



## Clubhunter (Jan 22, 2019)

Water Bound said:


> I would cut it out and add a starboard spacer the same thickness as the surrounding SeaDek.


Your saying cut out the SeaDek where the puck would be, find some Starboard the thickness of the SeaDek and put that under the Puck right?


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Either that or simply cut away the SeaDeck to the dimensions required for the troller to mount properly to that puck.. without any interference when you mount the troller on the puck. To be happy with the puck it has to be rock solid to your deck before you attach that motor... That way you'd eliminate the need for a spacer...


----------



## WranglerJoe (Jul 10, 2021)

I did mine. Cut the seadek it’ll work fine without a spacer.


----------



## Clubhunter (Jan 22, 2019)

Okay I have ordered a 1/4” starboard piece to cut out spacer. My SeaDek is 1/4” thick.


----------

